# Genie Whole-Home Compatibility with HR22, H21...



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm considering a switch to FIOS, however when calling DirecTV was of course made an offer to stay, however I wanted to run this by the experts here to see if I'm in a workable situation.

My current equipment (3 TVs): HR22 DVR, H21, H20. I'm multi-room via old-school ethernet from the HR22 to the H21. However, as the H20 has no ethernet I'm not getting the multi-room DVR in that room which stinks. I'd like to be able to have DVR ability in all 3 rooms to some degree.

In calling, I was offered a free Genie (with a new 2-year agreement of course) to replace one of my boxes (I assume I'd be able to send them back the H20). I could then keep the H21 (hopefully) networked (via ethernet?) to the existing HR22 and use the Genie as a standalone in my main TV room. They would not offer the mini Genies for free so that option was a no-go. But still, if I could record my shows to both the Genie and the HR22, and the HR22 could still talk to the H21, I'd be ok with that.

So my first question is, am I right in that configuration I list above working...

And second...

If I've got 2 DVRs running now, have I introduced any new monthly fees into the mix? The phone rep said no...And while I'm fine to sign a new agreement to get new equipment, in fact keeping the old boxes may actually be better than the Genie Minis....I don't want to do it if it raises my bill.

To top it off, I'd also get Sunday Ticket for free, which I think is a nice extra.

Would appreciate any input or advice the experts here had, and thanks so much. I've been around a while btw, just set up a new account due to email address change (was unable to get into old one as email discontinued).

B.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You would need a SWM setup to use the Genie, so at that point full supported Whole Home would work. Since you are not adding a box and already pay the Whole Home fee, there will be no additional charge per month.

When I got a Genie for my parents, install was about $50.


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the quick answers! Couple follow-ups...

I already have an SWM "ODU Only" box connected to one of my receivers already (the H21 downstairs), I think the sticker on the back says PI-21...So am I good on that equipment already? Is the Genie just a drop-in replacement for the H20 in that case (keeping the H21 and HR22)? And would I no longer need the ethernet at all? I know that I am unable to do the whole home from my HR22 to my H21 without ethernet today, I assume I'd still need the ethernet for the H21 to be able to hop onto the network? Maybe software upgrades have made ethernet obsolete and I just haven't known to try disconnecting the ethernet? I assume my H20 isn't going to do whole home no matter what.

So you're saying there may be an installation fee, but there will be no extra monthly cost to carry both the Genie and the HR22?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you turn on the H21 or HR22 and press dash from live TV, does it say SWM connected? If so, you are ready there, and won't need different SWM equipment as you won't be going over 8 tuners. You would need DECA boxes for the H21 and HR22.

The H20 cannot do Whole Home at all.

Correct, no additional fee as you already pay the HD, DVR and Whole Home fee. Since you are keeping the same number of boxes, there is no increase in the additional receiver fee. DirecTV for billing purposes considers the Genie just a DVR, though they require the Whole Home DVR fee.


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

Sweet! Looks like I might be good...From the H21, it shows:

SWiM: Connected
Location: Basement
Internet: Connected

In order to get internet functionality (VOD, etc) (which I assume is coming via the ethernet right now), will I need to inquire about one of those DECA modules as well or will they assume I'll need them and bring them along? Extra fees for those at installation or monthly?

Thanks for the info on the fees. So there is no fee for carrying 2 DVRs either? I'll pay the same fee as Genie+DVR+HD as I do for DVR+HD+HD?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet! Looks like I might be good...From the H21, it shows:

SWiM: Connected
Location: Basement
Internet: Connected

In order to get internet functionality (VOD, etc) (which I assume is coming via the ethernet right now), will I need to inquire about one of those DECA modules as well or will they assume I'll need them and bring them along? Extra fees for those at installation or monthly?

Thanks for the info on the fees. So there is no fee for carrying 2 DVRs either? I'll pay the same fee as Genie+DVR+HD as I do for DVR+HD+HD?


Exactly, as long as you dont add any additional rooms your monthly fees will remain the same. There is also no charge either at installation or monthly fees for the necessary DECAs for the H21 or DECA BB


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like I might be good...From the H21, it shows:

SWiM: Connected
Location: Basement
Internet: Connected

In order to get internet functionality (VOD, etc) (which I assume is coming via the ethernet right now), will I need to inquire about one of those DECA modules as well or will they assume I'll need them and bring them along? Extra fees for those at installation or monthly?

Thanks for the info on the fees. So there is no fee for carrying 2 DVRs either? I'll pay the same fee as Genie+DVR+HD as I do for DVR+HD+HD?


Correct. You will need DECAs for the HR22 and H21. That will enable Whole Home among all your receivers. You can plug an Ethernet cable from your router directly into the Genie and that will get you Internet functionality to all of your receivers. The installer might insist on using a CCK (Cinema Connection Kit) for the latter (or might use the wireless capability of the HR44), but you can just remove it and plug Ethernet directly into the Genie to save a wall outlet from a power adapter.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone.

Sounds like a pretty good upgrade worthy of a 2 year contract if I can hold onto my other DVR and H21, get some sort of DVR functionality in every room and not pay anything extra per month.

I assume the installer will have the DECAs on the truck and this is nothing I need to confirm up front? Hopefully I can get an HR44 but I realize I can't request it.

The Sunday Ticket, if they can still honor that for free for signing back up for 2 years, is an extra plus. I think I can live with the HR22 and the H21 for another 2 years as secondary boxes.

Appreciate it, folks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.

Sounds like a pretty good upgrade worthy of a 2 year contract if I can hold onto my other DVR and H21, get some sort of DVR functionality in every room and not pay anything extra per month.

I assume the installer will have the DECAs on the truck and this is nothing I need to confirm up front? Hopefully I can get an HR44 but I realize I can't request it.

The Sunday Ticket, if they can still honor that for free for signing back up for 2 years, is an extra plus. I think I can live with the HR22 and the H21 for another 2 years as secondary boxes.

Appreciate it, folks.


Yes, the installer should have plenty of DECAs on their truck. You can definitely keep the HR22 and H21. For all purposes, DirecTV wouldn't care if you didn't deactivate any of your old receivers. 

Here's one thing you can try... Tell DirecTV that you don't want to deactivate any receivers. They will see that you have a H20 and that it will need to be swapped out so that it will be Whole Home Compatible. The installer will hopefully bring a H24 or H25 for the swap. If so, replace the H20 with that and then deactivate the H21. If the installer doesn't have an H24 or H25, tell them that you just want to deactivate the H20 and don't want a replacement.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

Merg,

I think the offer was just to get a new Genie main box only, and to keep the HR22 so I'd only be able to get rid of one of the HD boxes...Unless you are suggesting that I just get all new boxes. I tried asking about other equipment than the Genie and apparently I was "maxxed out" at the $399 discount for that box and that was all I could get. But I'd be fine to keep the H21, HR22, and the Genie if all 3 could live in harmony together I guess.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Merg,

I think the offer was just to get a new Genie main box only, and to keep the HR22 so I'd only be able to get rid of one of the HD boxes...Unless you are suggesting that I just get all new boxes. I tried asking about other equipment than the Genie and apparently I was "maxxed out" at the $399 discount for that box and that was all I could get. But I'd be fine to keep the H21, HR22, and the Genie if all 3 could live in harmony together I guess.


Not what I was suggesting. Tell them you want the Genie and don't say anything about deactivating any receivers. The system should put in automatically that you need a swap out for the H20 when they upgrade you to the Genie. If anything, you can say something to the CSR and ask how your H20 will be able to Whole Home since it doesn't have an Ethernet jack. They should be able to put in the system for a swap-out, which is unrelated to any discounts. When the installer shows up, if they have a H24 or H25 for the swap out, give them the H20 and then replace the H21 with the Genie. If they don't have a H24 or H25, tell them that you decided just replace the H20 with the Genie.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ Most excellent idea!


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

Ooooh that is a good idea. So it's a way to get rid of the H21 as well as the H20. I'm gonna call them now and see what i can work out. I assume they will just assume I am adding a 4th TV then and we'll go from there, but when they actually show up I can tell them I just wanted to replace, not add a 4th set.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ooooh that is a good idea. So it's a way to get rid of the H21 as well as the H20. I'm gonna call them now and see what i can work out. I assume they will just assume I am adding a 4th TV then and we'll go from there, but when they actually show up I can tell them I just wanted to replace, not add a 4th set.


Bingo! For DirecTV, an upgrade is really just adding a new receiver to your account. If you decide to deactivate a receiver at that time, that's up to you.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ Most excellent idea!


I get those every now and then… 


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, crud. They wanted to charge me an installation fee to come out if I wanted to "add" the Genie as it meant a new outlet, so I just ended up telling them I wanted to keep the 3 TVs.

Even worse, they are MAILING me the Genie and having me do a self-install. Now I'm worried that I won't have full function since I'm not getting DECAs for the HR22 and H21 (phone person didn't know what it was). 

Hmm. Well, at least no charges at all though I can't help but think I could have done better now. Hopefully I can eventually get it worked out. They said to call if I had issues after connecting the Genie. So I guess I'll try functionality with the Genie and the HR22 and H21 without DECAs and see what doesn't work, and then call to complain if I can't get it all working. 

Can I at least get Whole Home DVR or is the playlist from the Genie going to be different than the playlist from the HR22, and which box will the H21 get its playlist from?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bbddpp said:


> Well, crud. They wanted to charge me an installation fee to come out if I wanted to "add" the Genie as it meant a new outlet, so I just ended up telling them I wanted to keep the 3 TVs.
> 
> Even worse, they are MAILING me the Genie and having me do a self-install. Now I'm worried that I won't have full function since I'm not getting DECAs for the HR22 and H21 (phone person didn't know what it was).
> 
> ...


You will need DECAs for the HR22 and H21. You will also need to make sure that you hook up Ethernet directly to the Genie otherwise you will need a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK). As for your PlayList, if you set it to Share Playlists on both the Genie and HR22, you will see the unified playlist at any location. If you hit Record while in front of the H21, you will be prompted if you want to record on the HR22 or the Genie.

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh brother ...

CSR didn't know what a receiver DECA is by now?

:nono2:

Call back and try another CSR for the DECAs, and I'm surprised they are drop shipping Genies now for self installation.

Without the DECAs your only option is to use all ethernet wiring for the boxes over your home network which may work fine, but is unsupported by DIRECTV.


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys are spot on. Called back and sure enough this CSR knew right away what they were and that I needed two of them. They're on the way. I really appreciate it as having the certainty from you made it easy to insist I get them, but the call worked out (got the right person this time).

I guess overall I'm fine with the Genie, HR22 and H21. It would have been nice to bump up to an H24 or H25 though I guess ultimately I'm not going to miss out on TOO much -- The third box is rarely used (bedroom) but it will be nice to finally have playlist access in there. And I'll just move the HR22 into the secondary TV room with the Genie in the main viewing room. Not a bad setup, not the ultimate in equipment but I guess probably I'm better off than if they'd have sent 2 mini Genies, anyway.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like you are good to go. Let us know how everything works out once you get everything set up. Also, be sure that DirecTV sends out a recovery kit for the H20, unless you own it or it is not recoverable (which might very well be the case).

- Merg


----------



## bbddpp (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Merg. The initial CSR seemed to think they'd send an envelope for the card and not want the box, in which case I'd hold it for a month or two and then just recycle it. But we'll see what happens. I might even call and ask them again after I'm settled to make sure they don't want it.

Definitely looking forward to trying out the Genie next week.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You'll enjoy it. 


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

